# Sculpted Betta



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

I made this a long time ago, when I got Cas, my first HM Double Tail male. I modeled it off of him, but as you can see it's not very anatomically accurate, lol. Anyway I still think it's kind of cool and figured I'd share. I might paint it. 

In the meanwhile, I think I might try my hand a sculpting more bettas... anyone else here sculpt?


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I used to sculpt a little  Love the betta you made. You should make more! Maybe glaze/paint?

I think the last thing I sculpted was a polar bear... that got thrown away because I left it on the kitchen counter too long. >_>


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

That looks really cool! Have you thought about doing commissions? Some people might like to buy some, if you can model them after their bettas.


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

So cool you should make more and sell them


----------



## DforDrago (Mar 7, 2013)

That is beautiful! I would love to own something like that even if if DIDN'T look like my betta!


----------



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

InStitches, you should share some of your sculptures here, I'd love to see them! Sculpting can be pretty fun, huh? :-D

And thanks you guys, I decided to try doing another sculpture because of your encouragement. These are the results:

























I didn't use a single fish for reference, I just kind of looked at a couple of pictures to get an idea of what shape it should be. So it's probably also not anatomically correct. But I kind of like the result!

I guess the next step is to either find or make a base for this... :shock:


----------



## DforDrago (Mar 7, 2013)

That is beautiful!! Oh, I wish I had one!


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Ooohh, I love the both of them! What kind of clay did you use to sculpt them out of?


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

it's lovely!


----------



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

Thanks guys! I used Sculpey clay to make them both. The second is painted with arcylics and sealed with a glossy spray paint. ;-)


----------

